# fogging thyme oil



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Has anyone used red thyme oil in their fogger, instead of thymol crystals?
If so how many drops to a quart of fgmo?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

15 to 25 drops in a 1:1 mixture for a quart size. You will need an emulsifier to mix it into the sugar water solution.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi alpha6,
My thought was mixing it with food grade mineral oil, for an occasional fogging. I thought it might help with both types of mites.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't think it's a good idea myself...... and I'd never
run sugar in a fogger either. I would think it would
gum up the fogger in short order. But I've never
actually tried sugar water in a fogger.

What would be the reason no to use pure thymol
instead of the oil? Just curious...........


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Don't know about Thymol in your FGMO Fogger, but we've been using 10-12 drops of Teal Oil mixed into each cup of FGMO and Fogging for mites with it.
Seems to be working quite well so far. If needed we fog every other Friday weather permitting. Fogging each deep of Lang or every two feet of Long or TBH for about 2-3 seconds. Then close them up as quickly as possible
Wish there was something that would work on the SHB.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

What's teal oil?

Jean-Marc


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

*tea tree oil*

tea tree oil is used as antifungal/antibacterial I don't advise to fog it stay with thyme or wintergreem oil.thymol used in fogger in small amounts with fgmo works fine little works good too much will kill. 
Don check out my web page.www.geocities.com/fatbeeman
also look to u tube=search fatbeeman


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
Getting back to my original question.
If mixing Thyme oil, with a quart of FGMO for fogging, How much thyme oil would you use per quart?

Thanks


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

Fogging or evaporating pure Thymol crystals is in most cases deadly for the colony if you are not know how much to use. 
All available products have very small amount of Thymol and a slow release over a period of several weeks.
The same like formic acid, if you fog or evaporate this acid you will kill the bees instantly


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

KQ6AR said:


> Hi,
> Getting back to my original question.
> If mixing Thyme oil, with a quart of FGMO for fogging, How much thyme oil would you use per quart?
> 
> Thanks


See my post above. :scratch:


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Alpha6,
I was thinking that was the recipe for mixing sugar water for them to eat. 
I didn't realize it was the same for the fogger.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

```
You will need an emulsifier to mix it into the sugar water solution
```

what are you using a6...? emulsifier that is ?


----------

